# bouy 13 at cbbt



## Stingray101 (Sep 14, 2001)

went out on a drum charter on saturday to the rise in the cbbt. we fished with sea clam, conch, and sookies. all together we caught: 3 black drum (2 in the 60lb class and 1 in the 40), a few big rays, 1 dogfish, and we actually got a few kingfish on those big treble hooks. the drum bit on late ebb tide and early flood tide. we must have seen about 10 others caught on boats around us......one was reported to have been around 100lbs. cleaned the fish on the way in and was at home in a hot shower by 11:00. not a bad day to be mate.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Pretty work on the 'truck tires' and Thanx for the report!!!
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

*True or not?*

Someone told me Bouy 13 is full of spades now.

todd


----------

